

Amazon EC2-Related Issues Take Down Reddit, Imgur and Other Sites - valuegram
http://betabeat.com/2012/10/possible-amazon-ec2-related-issue-takes-down-reddit-and-other-sites/

======
Goopplesoft
Seems like one of the monthly reminders of how many websites use EC2 and the
dangers of it.

